# Lakers on n leelanau lake



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok ive never caught a laker berfore and i am heading down to n leelanau this weekend, could someone please tell me how and with what bait/lures to use to go after some lakers (or other species of trout)? 

Or is there anywhere else to fish nearby for some trout, maybe the bay, any piers or places near shore, cause i dont own a boat...
Thanks




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Are you staying up that way? Otherwise for a shore angler the best options would be the maritime academy in downtown TC, or the Frankfort piers.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes staying in a cabin for the weekend on s leelanau, there is a row boat and a canoe there i am told... But thats it..

So you mean you can fish off the maritime pier downtown?

Also what are my lure options?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

DIYsportsman said:


> So you mean you can fish off the maritime pier downtown?
> 
> Also what are my lure options?


Sure can. You should run spoons, spawn bags, or minnows.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> Sure can. You should run spoons, spawn bags, or minnows.


Ok thanks, bout what size spoons 1/2 oz?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Yup. 1/2 or 3/4oz are good. I forgot to mention, if you bring waders you can wade out at the mouth of the Boardman and cast there as well. It's right next to the maritime academy.


----------



## Nick109 (Feb 5, 2011)

Also, the south lake has only a few browns (like 0) and no lakers. The north lake has some lakers, but I fish it lot through the ice and have not caught any in the last few years. I did fish two times for them this last winter too. Go to west bay like it was mentioned before. That is where the trout in the picture is from and where my boat will be this weekend.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> Yup. 1/2 or 3/4oz are good. I forgot to mention, if you bring waders you can wade out at the mouth of the Boardman and cast there as well. It's right next to the maritime academy.


Ok thanks thats similar to what they do up in marquette harbor, wade a bit out from the pier..

Looking at google maps i see 2 piers, the maritime academy is just east of the mouth correct?

Also is it chest wader deep or thigh length deep? 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

DIYsportsman said:


> Looking at google maps i see 2 piers, the maritime academy is just east of the mouth correct?
> 
> Also is it chest wader deep or thigh length deep?


Yup, that's the spot. You'll want your chest waders.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Nick109 said:


> Also, the south lake has only a few browns (like 0) and no lakers. The north lake has some lakers, but I fish it lot through the ice and have not caught any in the last few years. I did fish two times for them this last winter too. Go to west bay like it was mentioned before. That is where the trout in the picture is from and where my boat will be this weekend.


What nick said is spot on. South lake is a tough nut to crack for trout and I've never even heard of a laker being caught out of it. I fish the north lake a lot in the winter and the walleyes are hard to come by, but the lakers are even harder. Myself and several friends fished for them several times with no luck and didn't even hear of any being caught out of it this winter. Did hear about one caught from north last week. You are much better off trying out of TC, otherwise you might be able to find some perch on the south lake. It's worth a shot if you wanna stay close. Otherwise it's just bad timing because the south lake is decent for walleye and pike, but they are closed right now


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Outdoor2daCore said:


> What nick said is spot on. South lake is a tough nut to crack for trout and I've never even heard of a laker being caught out of it. I fish the north lake a lot in the winter and the walleyes are hard to come by, but the lakers are even harder. Myself and several friends fished for them several times with no luck and didn't even hear of any being caught out of it this winter. Did hear about one caught from north last week. You are much better off trying out of TC, otherwise you might be able to find some perch on the south lake. It's worth a shot if you wanna stay close. Otherwise it's just bad timing because the south lake is decent for walleye and pike, but they are closed right now


Ya i was not considering the south lake for trout, perch does sound good though, maybe ill take out the canoe for that, any advice on lures?

I know the timing isnt great but thats what i got to work with... And i have nobody to show me how to do this...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

DIYsportsman said:


> Ya i was not considering the south lake for trout, perch does sound good though, maybe ill take out the canoe for that, any advice on lures?
> 
> I know the timing isnt great but thats what i got to work with... And i have nobody to show me how to do this...
> 
> ...


Lakes Leelanau are pretty big lakes and if you don't know these lakes at all and only have a rowboat and/or a canoe you are pretty much limited to the general area in which you launch.

Your best bet is probably trying to find some perch or bluegills in the shallows.

Lime lake isn't too far away, is smaller, and stocked yearly with browns.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

DIYsportsman said:


> Ya i was not considering the south lake for trout, perch does sound good though, maybe ill take out the canoe for that, any advice on lures?
> 
> I know the timing isnt great but thats what i got to work with... And i have nobody to show me how to do this...
> 
> ...





-Axiom- said:


> Lakes Leelanau are pretty big lakes and if you don't know these lakes at all and only have a rowboat and/or a canoe you are pretty much limited to the general area in which you launch.
> 
> Your best bet is probably trying to find some perch or bluegills in the shallows.
> 
> Lime lake isn't too far away, is smaller, and stocked yearly with browns.


If you just want to catch fish, regardless of size or table fare I'd stick with hopping in the rowboat or canoe on the south lake and giving it a go for panfish wherever you are at, looking for warmer bays and fishing flats, although the spawn for gills is still a ways out, there should be some perch around. If you want chrome or lakers or a possible brown as others suggested drive the 15 or so miles into tc might be worth the trip. If it means anything, I live area here and haven't been out since ice fishing and haven't even renewed my license yet. Albeit, I've been super busy, but when I've had bits of free time, I've been morel hunting with limited success. This weekend, I'm hopefully heading out on the big lake with a buddy after some lakers, steel, browns, or early kings if they are around, which is always a big highlight of the area. Damn problem with it is, it's a rich man's sport and you gotta know someone or have a quality set up or be willing to pay for a charter. 

Truly, i think your best bet is to head into tc for salmonoids, as for how to catch them, I couldn't begin to tell ya because I do so with very little success. Maybe some of the others that have chimed in could offer some advice. 

As for lures on lake leelanau, your standard panfish set ups (slip bobbers, jigs, perch rig, crawlers, wax worms, etc) will all work if you can find hungry fish. I've never heard of any special "lake leelanau" special lures. It's been a cold week and the weekend isn't supposed to be much warmer, but i think calm and sunny. 

Good luck with whatever you do!


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Or you can stop by the Elmwood Township marina and catch a few of the 
thousands of freshly planted brown trout that the DNR dumped in the marina a couple weeks ago and are still trapped there and being picked to death by hundreds of sea gulls. 

What they hell they were thinking is beyond me!!!:rant:

Maritime Academy, or the mouth of the Boardman would be your 
best bet.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone, once again i am a born again fisherman of only the last year or so, so bear with me...

Most likely i will putts around s leelanau for perch in the canoe, and try to wade the bay for some trout...

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

